# Nervous!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My recital is tomorrow and i am really really nervous. I'm not even stressed anymore. Just nervous. I keep thinking i'm going to throw up. With is not fun. SO far IBS has been ok apart from having a stomach ache and its doing flip flops.Just asking for you all to send me good thoughts (i don't believe in luck-i either do it or a don't!)Thanks in advanceSpliff


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Spliff,Sending you good vibes. B.T.W. You will have stomach ache if you swallow your flip flops you're supposed to wear them.Good thoughts coming your way


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Was going to send you luck but then read your post again.Here's to good vibes instead!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sending Calming and Peaceful thoughts to Spliff.You will do your best!







Watch your breathing and make sure it is proper. Also with nerve nausea I notice that it helps me to breathe in through my nose and out through my mouth. Try it.((((((Spliff))))))  BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

BQ-LMAO (you know why)!((((BQ)))) You feeling better yet?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Good vibe sender is on and directed your way, Spliff!!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

All positive thoughts and energy coming your way







...have a great time!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Go there, do a great job and have fun!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Aghh...My stomach hurts! I got far to stressed out when i shouldn't have and now im paying for it!grrr...Also, i have partially lost my voice. Weird. I haven't even been screaming today


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, good vibes to you and try to stay calm, this should be a good indication for you of stress and the bodies reactions to it. Okay, I will shut up about that and not lecture you now. LOL Do something to distract away from your thoughts on it if you can. Try to get a good nights sleep, that can help. I know Robert Deniro, uses a scream to let it out, try that, but be careful of the flat mates and police. LOL







Break a leg !


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK, thanks for that Eric, I'll remember that for future reference. I understand the way bodies react to stress or something like that. I'll let you know tomorrow! Fingers crossed at 11.45am GMT 6.45am EST? WOw, early!My stomach has calmed down a bit now. I am confident that tomorrow will be fine. I am still nervous though. My IBS is never normally effected this much by nerves. Its a new experience for me! lol.Poor Mike, he must have got a whole barrage of emails today of me stressing out, but ever the voice of reason, set me straight and calmed me down.







Thank god!







If you see this at some point Mike thanks-I owe you (again)







Spliff


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Spliff:How did it go? I'm sure you did a good job.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was so calm today. Totally laid back about the whole thing. I did my stressing out yesterday.







I didn't panic at all. It went really well, as in i didn't make any big mistakes-lol. I was pleased with it and so was the accompanist. I also got given a ticket to the summer ball by my boss's boss. They cost ï¿½40 so im not complainig.I only have one more thing to say about today. Thank **** thats over.







Spliff


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think all the stress has finally got to me, i feel rough. I just ache and feel like i'm coming down with something. My throat hurts







Eric..do you have any articles about stress and the immune system?


----------

